# Grout Cleaning Systems....... Again



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm on the fence between two different grout cleaning systems. I've got 1000 square feet of 12x24 wood grain tile coming up and I'd like to spring for one in this large of an area.

First choice for me is the Barwalt - 










Second Choice is the Raimondi -










My question is not so much about the systems, but rather the replacement sponges available for each. It seems to me that the Raimondi offers a wider variety of sponges for different tasks.

For those of you that use urethane grout, what have you found to work the best to do the initial clean on this? Should I invest in the Raimondi since they offer sponges specifically designed for epoxy grout, or does it not really make a difference?

Thanks,


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have not used the Barwalt, but some people love it, and some absolutely hate it (ask Richie over at JB). 

I have the Raimondi Pulirapid, but the stock sponges suck, they hold waaaaaaay too much water. I was using the Karl Dahm sponges and handles, and they are great, but kind of a hassle since you have to glue them to the board. But this is part of the reason they are great. Since you glue them, they hold much less water as opposed to velcro.

However, lately I've been using these, Speedy Profi Sponge. They are velcro, but the velcro is micro thin and across the entire back of the sponge. These hold the least amount of water of any sponge I've used so far. I love the handle too. Looks like they have a scrub pad too, which should work great for epoxy. http://www.tools4tile.com/servlet/the-Grouting-Systems/Categories

First time I used one of these sponges I was at Dal in Louisville, Ky. I was in a pinch and needed sponges, so I picked up a couple of Speedy Profi. I actually glued them to my Karl Dahm handles and they worked just great. I liked them so much I went searching for them online. I ordered a handle just to see how well they worked (only ten bucks), and.....wow. No more gluing for me.

Even though these sponges hold less water than the Raimondi sponges, they still hold more water than is desirable. I use Permacolor, and Spectralock exclusively, so it's not a problem. Also, there is a technique to minimize the water in the sponge which Rich at Midwest taught me. If you can get in touch with him, I'm sure he'll describe it to you. I think I have a video of me using it somewhere, I'll see if I can find it.

Another tip is to trim the sponge so it's only 1/8" larger than the board all the way around. I trace it with a Sharpie, and cut it on the wet saw.

Sorry for the long winded response but.....you asked. :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well this should narrow your choices down.....The Pulirapid isn't available and might not be for some time (if at all).

There is a new grout bucket coming out that's a little smaller than the Pulirapid but seems pretty nice. I personally own the Pulirapid and like it a lot. I have been using the Raimondi epoxy sponge on all my urethane installations and it works great. I will be trying out some newer Siri sponges soon. The fit onto the Raimondi handle and are supposed to be a bit cheaper.

I'd like to through another candidate into the mix:
The Wringmaster....





I will be testing one of these very soon. I'll post my results when I do but it's interesting for a couple of reasons. Obviously, you can use any 5 gallon bucket so prefilling multiples when grouting can be very handy. I have no idea of costs from suppliers yet but I hear it's around $50. I also think the roller design is unique. Having the opposing rollers _should_ help get water out of the sponge without too much pressure from the user. 

Stay tuned. It should be on its way.


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

Here is the new system we are now offering. It is very comparable to the Pulirapid but half the price.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

mwtradetool said:


> Here is the new system we are now offering. It is very comparable to the Pulirapid but half the price.


Does that come with a Lita Ford CD?? :laughing:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I have the Barwalt and I think you'll be satisfied with it for floors. As for walls, I'm still squeezing sponges.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Looky what showed up today. Won't be testing until next week.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> Does that come with a Lita Ford CD?? :laughing:


back in the day when she was hot. :thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ceramictec said:


> back in the day when she was hot. :thumbup:


She's in the pre-grout position too


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's a short video of the wringing technique Rich described to me for the Pulirapid bucket. Works like a charm.....thanks Rich! 

This video is over a year old, I now hold the sponge board at a little more of an angle to wring the edges out. As you can see, I only use the one roller too, seems to work best for me.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Soooo really what you're telling me is that the difference between a two roller and three roller setup is irrelevant since you really only use one of them? That is a really useful tidbit. Thanks!!


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Looky what showed up today. Won't be testing until next week.



Hey Angus,, 

No sort of screen or anything to set the sponge on towards the top of the water for that system?


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

HandyHails said:


> Soooo really what you're telling me is that the difference between a two roller and three roller setup is irrelevant since you really only use one of them? That is a really useful tidbit. Thanks!!


That may just be me. 

Also, looks like the Barwalt has perforated rollers, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HandyHails said:


> Hey Angus,,
> 
> No sort of screen or anything to set the sponge on towards the top of the water for that system?


No and that's been 1 concern I've had waiting for this to show up.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

> No and that's been 1 concern I've had waiting for this to show up


Could use or make a classifier.

http://www.akmining.com/cart/classifiers_and_screens.htm


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I also thought about one of those roller screens painters use in 5 gal buckets.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Wouln't it be better flat?? I never used one of the systems so i have no first hand experience.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The sponge is too large to fit flat on the bottom of a 5gal bucket.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks like you'd need two buckets!


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

angus242 said:


> No and that's been 1 concern I've had waiting for this to show up.


Seems to me that is the whole point of the proprietary buckets the current systems employ. The wring rollers are just a bonus.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Finally got around to hitting a big area today w/ the Rockin Roller. I did a few smaller areas, but I felt it wasn't really a good test of the equipment. I ran sanded grout over 675 square feet today. Took me about 4.5 hours including laying in the grout and three wipes ups.

I can hardly believe the difference compared to the old sponge and bucket. This thing works like a champ. It paid for itself today.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

HandyHails said:


> Finally got around to hitting a big area today w/ the Rockin Roller. I did a few smaller areas, but I felt it wasn't really a good test of the equipment. I ran sanded grout over 675 square feet today. Took me about 4.5 hours including laying in the grout and three wipes ups.
> 
> I can hardly believe the difference compared to the old sponge and bucket. This thing works like a champ. It paid for itself today.


Did you cut slits in the sponge?


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Did you cut slits in the sponge?


No need to cut slits in the sponges, we sell them with the cuts already in them. Keep in mind when you get the system it comes with an uncut sponge.

Josh great news that the Rockin' Roller rocked!


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

What are the slits supposed to do anyway?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

It makes it a bunch of mini sponges and removes more of the grout residue at once :thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Does the sand get all stuck up in the slits? That's an odd "trick". I'm not sure I buy it.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Does the sand get all stuck up in the slits? That's an odd "trick". I'm not sure I buy it.


I know it sounds counter intuitive, but the slits work great and no, the grout doesn't get stuck in the slits.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Any special method I should use to slice these? Diagonal?


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Mosaic of course!

https://www.tiletools.com/product/raimondi-sweepex-wcuts-quick-change-replacement-sponge-635.cfm


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Huge difference in the cut vs non-cut sponges. Like Tech Dawg said...it turns it into a bunch of little sponges.Makes a 3 wash into a 1 wash.



Angus said:


> Does the sand get all stuck up in the slits?


Thats the point.



mwtradetool said:


> No need to cut slits in the sponges, we sell them with the cuts already in them.


....and when your out of cut sponges...you sit at your desk during lunch and cut them so a tile guy can have 10 of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

HandyHails said:


> Any special method I should use to slice these? Diagonal?


The best method is to buy them already slit. :biggrin:

I get mine here, the handles are great too. :thumbsup:

http://www.tools4tile.com/servlet/the-35/speedy-profi-sponge-with/Detail

http://www.tools4tile.com/servlet/the-34/speedy-profi-handle-with/Detail


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

This floor was one wash with slit sponge. I only had to go back and wipe down 4 to 5 minor residue smears... Took 3 minutes


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Man I hate grouting so much.... I think I'd rather have a root canal.

This makes it sooo much more tolerable. I'll snag a few replacement sponges from MWT. Will the 5x12 replacement pads fit on the standard handle that came w/ the system I got?

Also, Just curious as to what your favorite grout floats are. Generally I like using the softer compounds, but they only last for a couple of jobs. I'd really like to find a nice compromise between flexible and long lasing.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

So far this is my favorite, especially for large areas. I bought it from Rich..
I actually hated it at first because its heavy but cuts out the grout great. Many here don't like it but it made my grip stronger :shifty:

:laughing:

I'm cleaning my truck so ill take a pic of my smaller one too!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Grout Float forearm Contest...

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Josh,
This one here is a Superior Grout float that I got from Dal. Its flexible and light weight. Works great for walls and inside niches :thumbup:
I'm about due for a new one of these..


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> Josh,
> This one here is a Superior Grout float that I got from Dal. Its flexible and light weight. Works great for walls and inside niches :thumbup:
> I'm about due for a new one of these..


Hmmm, I've never seen the small version. Nice.....:thumbup:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got the green version of the superior trowel which is my favorite. Dal is 45 minutes away so I'd like to find one just as nice through mail order.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Tech Dawg said:


> Josh,
> This one here is a Superior Grout float that I got from Dal. Its flexible and light weight. Works great for walls and inside niches :thumbup:
> I'm about due for a new one of these..


That's the same float I use. Works great on floors also and leaves very little grout behind.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Is it mandatory to put on the gorilla suit to grout though? Looks awfully hot.

Looks like MWT carries the green version. The orange is more flexible if I recall. I found that one here.


----------

